# trivets



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

What kind of finish do any of you use on a trivet or is a finish necessary? My first thought would be mineral oil, finishing it similar to a cutting board, but didn't know if something else would be better?

Thanks


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

ccrow said:


> What kind of finish do any of you use on a trivet or is a finish necessary? My first thought would be mineral oil, finishing it similar to a cutting board, but didn't know if something else would be better?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on style and end use at to what would or may be best - some are solid others pierced etc., I would not suggest mineral
oil for any. polymerized tung if any. post pics and get more detailed info ok?


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

There are no pics at this point. I was just asked to make a couple for a friend. The vision is they will be glued up like small cutting boards. At this point they will be solid and intended to be used as actual trivets-protecting hot pots, pans and dishes from the table or counter top.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

ccrow said:


> There are no pics at this point. I was just asked to make a couple for a friend. The vision is they will be glued up like small cutting boards. At this point they will be solid and intended to be used as actual trivets-protecting hot pots, pans and dishes from the table or counter top.


Understood, still think tung would be best, just make sure not to put them in the dishwasher, clean with warm water and soap and dry immediately, you shluod be fine as long as the pots are not to hot of course.


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Chemmy!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ccrow said:


> What kind of finish do any of you use on a trivet or is a finish necessary? My first thought would be mineral oil, finishing it similar to a cutting board, but didn't know if something else would be better?
> 
> Thanks



I've used food grade mineral oil with no problems. With enough applications to adequately protect the wood, it will dry to the touch. It works fine for BB countertops and smaller cutting boards. I would use TB III for glue. The ones I've experimented on with Tung oil, did develop a film that can get sticky with hot pots and pans. 










 







.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

lets forget about damaging the trivet for a second.

how high off the table should a hot pot right off the stove be to avoid damaging the table which has an oil modified polyurethane finish ??

im always worried that my trivet wont keep a hot pot high enough off the table. or heat will migrate down from the trivet


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> lets forget about damaging the trivet for a second.
> 
> how high off the table should a hot pot right off the stove be to avoid damaging the table which has an oil modified polyurethane finish ??
> 
> im always worried that my trivet wont keep a hot pot high enough off the table. or heat will migrate down from the trivet


Good point one i thought of bringing up but not knowing the size or thickness didn't. how can one know for sure? how hot is the dish or pan etc.? if 450 or 350 it makes a difference. Again if oil is used at that temp it could even react the oil and have it weep out of the pores if still fresh enough. Better to use it as the base and still cover with something more heat proof and proven. Silicone matt maybe? lol.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

If the trivets will have items right from the stove top or oven placed on them, no finish is the best choice. No finishes will work in high temperature situations.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Let's face it, wooden laminated trivets are not really a good idea, lol. solid would be better but still even if unfinished, depending on the species and water content, etc., if items in the 450 degree range or higher are placed upon them, they will scortch, darken, brown out. not a very pretty sight if used daily or frequently. 

With laminated ones, one also has to take into the mix the type of glue being used and it's performance under such conditions. 

Sorry ccrow, but as i said, i would advise against it unless you put a heat barrier layer between them and the pot/pan/etc..


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

i was concerned even with those metal trivets. they keep the pot about an 1 inch or 2 off the table but theres still plenty of heat very near to the surface of the table


----------



## Outlander (Mar 25, 2012)

I have made trivets with a ceramic insert. Never had an issue so far with heat getting to the table below.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

You have two issues to contend with. One is that most finishes break down with temperatures above 160-180 degrees. Second, PVA adhesives soften and adhesion is compromised with high tension.

Most trivets I have made had no finish applied. I have used oil/varnish mixtures like Watco and as long as it was held to one applications they tended to hold up.

My adhesive of choice for high temperature applications was DAP/Weldwood Plastic Resin. However, it is no longer being manufactured. There are a couple of other urea formaldehyde adhesives that can be mail ordered.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Lot's of good replies.

Find out if the recipient wants to use the trivet for hot (stove top or oven) vs warm (< 140 F) vs ambient temperature.

If hot, then as others mention no finish is the best, since any finish will burn.

Most glues are good for up to 200 F. If the trivet will see higher temperatures, you may need to include some mechanical joints - screws/nails/staples etc.

I have built a number of trivets. Typically intended for warm.
This is an example of a trivet which opens.
Trivet closed.








Trivet open


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

The answer to "how high off the table" is to always have a pad and tablecloth on a table. It's the only way to really get adequate protection for a surface you want to protect. It doesn't take much heat (or cold) to cause white marks in your finish. That said, wood is a pretty good insulator but I wouldn't trust it for a thickness of about an inch or so.

The few trivets I have made had ceramic tiles set slightly above the wood surface. The tiles were adhered with silicone adhesive/sealant. The silicone adhesive/sealant is very tolerant of heat.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

This is an interesting question or questions. Now, i do not expect anyone to take much notice of what I say here but every Thursday night i am the chief Cook and bottlewasher.

I have made some trivets and also just use some plywood. I was weary of using a poly finish on a trivet because I could see it blistering when a hot saucepan taken right off the hot plates and placed on it.

I just use a stain. If the saucepan is too hot then scorch marks will occur but I haven't had that happen to me on my trivets.

I believe that if you do not get scorch marks then the under surface will not get damaged but naturally you do not push your luck. I generally use my trivets on the sink and if I have to use the kitchen bench I place the trivet on some plywood which may or may not have any finish on it.

While trivets are good I do not believe in pushing my luck, but I have never yet had a scorch mark on a trivet and if I saw that charcoal and smoke I would reasses the arrangement.

Pete


----------



## patrick2165 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Lot's of good replies.
> 
> Find out if the recipient wants to use the trivet for hot (stove top or oven) vs warm (< 140 F) vs ambient temperature.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave. I was wondering if you would be willing to share how you made the sliding trivet? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

patrick2165 said:


> Hi Dave. I was wondering if you would be willing to share how you made the sliding trivet? Would be much appreciated.


I just happen to have sent an offsite email with the information to another forum member a few hours ago.

I do not want to hijack this thread. Send me a PM with your offsite email and I will reply with the details.


----------



## polyatomichuman (Jan 6, 2017)

As a chemist by training, oils would be the better way to go as they have a higher boiling/combustion point. Also thinking of it from a physics/thermodynamics point of view if you had grooves cut in the trivets to allow the heat an escape from under the pot it would also protect the table because the heat would be able to dissipate. just a thought.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

polyatomichuman said:


> As a chemist by training, oils would be the better way to go as they have a higher boiling/combustion point. Also thinking of it from a physics/thermodynamics point of view if you had grooves cut in the trivets to allow the heat an escape from under the pot it would also protect the table because the heat would be able to dissipate. just a thought.


After 4 years he's either found a finish he likes or burned his house down.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

About ten years ago, I made a dozen 8"x11" trivets from maple scraps for Christmas gifts to the family. I soaked the finished trivets in Watco Natural Danish Oil for about a week and then cured them in a warming box until the oil smell went away. We kept three of them, plus the plywood prototype, and they get used daily for dinner dishes. They show no marking from a decade of having hot from the oven cookware put on them. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb.../woodworking-projects/38929-maple-trivet-jig/


----------



## polyatomichuman (Jan 6, 2017)

Touché lol didn't even bother to check the date lmao


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> After 4 years he's either found a finish he likes or burned his house down.


Nothing wrong with resurrecting a thread to provide additional information, or to make it known to those who don't search before posting a question.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The quote from Epicfail is still funny.
I agree = blowing the dust off old threads is valuable.

The simple trivet fix is to buy ceramic or stone tiles at Home Depot.


----------

